# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از ریاضی عمومی 1

## reyhane

سلام دوستان
حذف تاپیک

فایل پیوست 42744

----------


## newpath

چقدر زیادن !!! سوال اول قسمت اول ... تویه مختصات قطبی زاویه مهمه و شعاع ... خوب زاویه که 60 درجس .. شعاع هم بین -1 و 3 
یعنی شما یه دایره مثلثاتی میکشی .. و زاویه 60 درجه مشخص میکنی بعد نقاط روی قطر دایره میفتن 
یه جزوه خوب گیر بیاری میتونی راحت حلشون کنی .. بقیشم وقت شد واست بعدا حل میکنم

----------


## reyhane

> چقدر زیادن !!! سوال اول قسمت اول ... تویه مختصات قطبی زاویه مهمه و شعاع ... خوب زاویه که 60 درجس .. شعاع هم بین -1 و 3 
> یعنی شما یه دایره مثلثاتی میکشی .. و زاویه 60 درجه مشخص میکنی بعد نقاط روی قطر دایره میفتن 
> یه جزوه خوب گیر بیاری میتونی راحت حلشون کنی .. بقیشم وقت شد واست بعدا حل میکنم


جزوه مناسب پیدا نکردم متاسفانه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## newpath

> جزوه مناسب پیدا نکردم متاسفانه


بهتون کتاب مهندس آقاسیو پیشنهاد میکنم .. ریاضی عمومی 1 ... عالیه .. مخصوصا بخش مختصات قطبیش .. البته کتابایه دیگه مثه مدرسان و مهندس کریمی هم هستن ... هم واسه ارشدت خوبه هم اینکه ریاضیو خوب میفهمی .. بهتر از توماس و هلمن و سیلورمن  و لیتهلدم هست

----------


## the END

استوارت یا شهشهانی بگیر بخون

----------


## reyhane

بچه ها کسی لینک دانلود توماس به زبان فارسی رو نداره؟

----------


## the END

> بچه ها کسی لینک دانلود توماس به زبان فارسی رو نداره؟


ویرایش چندم؟

----------


## F E R E SH T E H

دوستان کسی هست بتونه این سه تا سوالو جواب بده؟! وقتی ندارم الان
یک ساعت دیگ باید برم دانشگاه و جوابشونو تحویل استاد بدیم :Yahoo (101): 
ممنون میشم لگه کسی بتونه کمک کنه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دوستان کسی هست بتونه این سه تا سوالو جواب بده؟! وقتی ندارم الان
> یک ساعت دیگ باید برم دانشگاه و جوابشونو تحویل استاد بدیم
> ممنون میشم لگه کسی بتونه کمک کنه


حاصلضرب ریشه هایی معادله درجه دو میشه c/a. چون مجموع a +c شده صفر پس c/a میشه منفی 1. یکی از ریشه های قرینه و معکوس ریشه دیگس. اما این ایجاب میکنه ک یکی از ریشه ها توی بازه  منفی 1 تا 1 باشه

سوال دوم. عدد دو و منفی 1 رو بزار توی معادله. دو عبارت بر حسب a بدست میاری. حاصلضرب اون دو عبارت رو تعیین علامت کن. حدود a میشه وقتی که اون حاصلضرب منفیه.

----------


## F E R E SH T E H

کسی نبود که بتونه حل کنه؟!  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## F E R E SH T E H

> حاصلضرب ریشه هایی معادله درجه دو میشه c/a. چون مجموع a +c شده صفر پس c/a میشه منفی 1. یکی از ریشه های قرینه و معکوس ریشه دیگس. اما این ایجاب میکنه ک یکی از ریشه ها توی بازه  منفی 1 تا 1 باشه
> 
> سوال دوم. عدد دو و منفی 1 رو بزار توی معادله. دو عبارت بر حسب a بدست میاری. حاصلضرب اون دو عبارت رو تعیین علامت کن. حدود a میشه وقتی که اون حاصلضرب منفیه.


ممنونم

----------


## reyhane

> ویرایش چندم؟


فرقی نداره
اگه حل تمرین هم میدونین لطفا لینکش رو هم بزارین 
ممنون

----------

